

The Value of Scepticism - akg
http://www.positiveatheism.org/hist/russell4.htm

======
michaelsbradley
Worth reading and/or listening to is a classic public debate between Bertrand
Russell and Frederick Copleston, originally broadcast in 1948:

[http://www.philvaz.com/apologetics/p20.htm](http://www.philvaz.com/apologetics/p20.htm)

[http://www.philvaz.com/RussellCoplestonDebate.mp3](http://www.philvaz.com/RussellCoplestonDebate.mp3)

It's great stuff. And if you're not familiar with Copleston's mult-volume
history of philosophy, I highly recommend it:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_History_of_Philosophy_(Cople...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_History_of_Philosophy_\(Copleston\))

AMDG!

